
That guy is a fucking genius - kazet7
http://codecrap.com/content/8205/
======
peter_d_sherman
Brilliant idea for the theory. It's sort of like, wrap your code in a high-
level exception handler, and if it gets triggered for some reason, take your
end user to a web page where they might be able to get some help with it. It
could take the end user to a Google Search, or a custom "I got this exception
in your app and need help with this" form on your web page. Or it could start
an "I need help with this" as a new forum topic in a help forum. Or search for
a similar topic in a forum. The possibilities for getting your end-user help
are limitless...

------
jboles
Has bug: does not URL-encode exception message...

------
evolve2k
Brilliant!

